# Intake/Exhaust?



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I searched for forever for an aftermarket cold air intake and performance exhaust for my '95 Pickup. Has anyone found a company that makes them?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

LucidOne1 said:


> I searched for forever for an aftermarket cold air intake and performance exhaust for my '95 Pickup. Has anyone found a company that makes them?


I looked for a while and then gave up. I decided I needed more stereo equipment in the truck instead. LOL

Which engine is in your truck, 4 or 6?


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

4 cylinder, hence the need for some cheap horsepower. It can barely pull my 14' aluminum boat.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

LucidOne1 said:


> 4 cylinder, hence the need for some cheap horsepower. It can barely pull my 14' aluminum boat.




10-4. 

K&N has air filters for our KA24E motors, and Pacesetter still makes headers for them.

Pacesetter Performance Products - Exhaust Parts for Trucks and Cars

I saw one D21 with a cold air intake retro fitted from some other app like a honda or something to replace the restrictive plumbing across the front of the engine bay. It looked ok and did work well.


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

You apparently found the exact 2 items I was able to find. Unfortunately those 2 items do not an exhaust system or cold air intake make. The headers are a start. From the lack of response I might be calling borla and K&N to see what they think will be close enough. Besides hanger placement and length it can't be that hard to fit something. There's a ton of room under there. The air system could be a problem. With the temp sensor, air tube, and what-not needing to be repositioned.


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

FBI makes a intake kit for the ka24e poweed trucks. Unfortunately not for the z24i(thats sux).Here's the link Custom Auto Parts, Airbag Suspensions, Rollpans, Bumpers - Fender Bender International


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info. They are a little steep, but when you're the only people making them you can charge what you want.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

LucidOne1 said:


> You apparently found the exact 2 items I was able to find. Unfortunately those 2 items do not an exhaust system or cold air intake make. The headers are a start...


I've personally run on my own vehicles, and also sold and installed Pace Setter headers and they are VERY nice quality ...or as of the last set I used were. Every thing's made in China now so who knows. I would still trust their quality of fit and finish.

K&N makes a replacement air filter element for our trucks and they claim some power gain from it. Beyond that, I don't see that it would be very difficult to eliminate the stock filter altogether and run 3" or even 4" PVC plumbing out to one of the conical style K&N filters. I've seen it done.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 95 4cyl and was thinking of doing a k/n swap!

Its is worth the $$$$?

Whats the horespower gain on the headers?
Anybody know?

:givebeer:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

95pickup said:


> I have a 95 4cyl and was thinking of doing a k/n swap!
> 
> Its is worth the $$$$?


I hope so. I put one in my wife's Accord ...and in my Yamaha FZ1. They have to be cleaned and oiled once in a while but normally never have to be replaced, so if nothing else I think they might save you money in the long run.



95pickup said:


> Whats the horespower gain on the headers?
> Anybody know?
> 
> :givebeer:


Not specifically, but typically, even if nothing else is done you can gain 2 to 3 % or more power. That doesn't sound like much but if it's down low where we need it for street use, it feels like a big difference.

I think it's important to do a high flow CAT and a Cat Back free flow exhaust system to see any real benefit of the addition of a header. Then the K&N air filter, or cold air intake will make a difference, too.


----------



## rdgerunr49 (Aug 8, 2009)

I did the TBI thing. It works great. I have the headers too. Now I want to swap a 90 240sx into my 92 D21. Do i need the whole harness or can I just splice the engine harness into what I have?? :newbie:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would try a 3in intake with a cone filter in the fender, Pacesetter headers, Nissan motorsport camshaft, a high flow magnaflow/carsound cat, and a custom 2.25" to 2.5" exhaust system with an 18" magnaflow muffler!


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

rdgerunr49 said:


> I did the TBI thing. It works great. I have the headers too. Now I want to swap a 90 240sx into my 92 D21. Do i need the whole harness or can I just splice the engine harness into what I have?? :newbie:


Without a doubt you will need the entire engine harness and the car's ECU. Too many possible problems trying to splice everything ...then if for some reason it didn't run right you wouldn't know where to begin. 



CMax03 said:


> I would try a 3in intake with a cone filter in the fender, Pacesetter headers, Nissan motorsport camshaft, a high flow magnaflow/carsound cat, and a custom 2.25" to 2.5" exhaust system with an 18" magnaflow muffler!


Most excellent! I like that plan!

Just about how much money would you guess those mods will run?


----------



## rdgerunr49 (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay I was hoping I would not have to go that far. So how do I intigrate the two harnesses together? I am pretty savvy at things but this has me stumped.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

rdgerunr49 said:


> Okay I was hoping I would not have to go that far. *So how do I intigrate the two harnesses together?* I am pretty savvy at things but this has me stumped.


Find somebody in a forum or local shop that has done the swap to see if they can print up some instructions. There are lots of guys doing this kind of stuff, you just have to find one, or ...get wiring diagrams of both vehicles and do-it-yourself.

I'd swap harnesses and ECU's.

Now, how the he77 did we go from cold air intakes and headers to changing the engines out?

Topic *FAIL*


----------



## rdgerunr49 (Aug 8, 2009)

I really do not know. But I am truly thankful that you took the time to answer back. I have a FBI cold air setup,Pacesetter headers,K&N Airfilter,K&N oilfilter,Royal Purple Synthetic Oils in tranny,diff and engine. I have E3 sparkplugs and 8mm wires hooked up to a coil froma 95 300z I also converted from auto to 5 speed. I kept the same diff. We put it on dyno and eveyrthing gave me a total of 25 more HP. I was told if I used the whole 240sx engine I would bring the total HP to around 225 or better. With that swap I have a Colts cam and P&P heads. Thanks for the input


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

here is the only intake "kit" i've seen
Weapon*R Racing Development


----------



## rdgerunr49 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks that works for my old setup. I have the cold-air intake from FBI. I really need someone who can direct me on swapping out engines. I have a KA24E in my truck now with MPI. I am trying to swap in a KA24E from a 240SX, including the intake. I plan on using the headers from my old motor and everything else that I can. I know the throttle linkage will work,but the electrical is the problem. I am in the process of getting the ECM and harness from a 240SX then I guess I will see the true task ahed of me.


----------



## Asuncion (Oct 10, 2009)

*Cold Air Intake*

I am trying to get this thread back on track for an intake. 

I saw someone use a AFM adapter with a HKS mushroom filter and wanted to know if this kit will get me there before i buy it. Just making sure it can be used on the 2.4L motor.

(WEAPON-R AFM KIT 3" INLET 90-04 NISSAN EFI MODELS:eBay Motors (item 300355407361 end time Nov-07-09 10:01:45 PST)) 

The previously mentioned $230 FBI kit is a Weapon-R cold air intake, and nobody will sell me just the square air box for the TB, so I can then rig a cheap PVC tube and filter.

Worst case is dropping in a K&N, then pulling off factory tubing, though will bring a ton of HOT air.

:newbie:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

K&N filter and an Aviation high temp duct hose and I intet above the headlight been working fine for me the last 10 yrs.


----------



## peanuts (Sep 29, 2009)

Personally I don't feel the added contaminates in the engine are worth the miniscule gains from a K&N filter.

from wiki


> The company claims this construction allows more air to flow while dirt and particles stick to the oil, and asserts this configuration more efficient than paper filters. This might result in more oxygen getting into the engine, allowing vaporized fuel to burn more efficiently, thus increasing horsepower and fuel economy. However, independent tests call the veracity of these claims into question[2]. Aftermarket cotton gauze filters let more particulates through into the engine than stock paper filters.[3] K&N also asserts its air filters more environmentally friendly than ordinary filters, since they never need to be replaced and thus do not end up in landfills or incinerators.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K&N_Engineering,_Inc.

I'd rather just get a clean paper filter with every oil change.

As far as exhaust, get the pace setter header and take your truck to any local exhaust shop. They have pipe benders and will install a cat. converter and muffler for you or let you bring one in my experience. Last time I had exhaust run for a truck, it ran me ~$90 bucks or so plus the muffler. That was from the exhaust manifold to the tail pipe.

Only time I've ordered exhaust was when I wanted stainless for my vette and bullitt.

Although you should take everything I say regarding these trucks with a grain of salt...crushed salt. I know less than spit about them.


----------



## gabe74gt (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the same magnaflow too and love it, you can usually get a used one on ebay or cragislist. I wanted a valid warranty so I got it here. Magnaflow 36438. Also some of the forum sponsors usually have a sale going on. Either way its a great exhaust system, sounds great, and very easy to install.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Screw having them just install a hi-flow cat and muffler....You'll need to get your exhaust upgraded from the puny 1.875" to 2.25" or 2.5" I personally am running a 2.25" custom exhaust with a high flow Magnaflow cat and 6" round x 14" long Magnaflow muffler. I would highly recommend you installing your Pacesetter header yourself and also purchasing a 3 bolt pattern merge adapter that will connect your header collector to your exhaust system. Adapters can be found the adapt the 2.5" collector to the 2.0" or 2.25" exhaust.


I relocated my O2 sensor at the 12 0'clock location versus the 3 O'clock position Pacesetter uses...I use the Pacesetter position for my wideband now when making adjustments to fuel pressure! I'd also like to point out that using a 3-bolt 2.5" collector flange setup. I'm able to use simple copper 3-bolt 2.5" exhaust flange gasket that are reuseable almost forever-ever!!!! GL


----------



## Naskow53 (Oct 22, 2009)

Custom Auto Parts, Airbag Suspensions, Rollpans, Bumpers - Fender Bender International Check this site out. this cold air intake is good. fits right on and ive had no problems with it


----------



## osgprometheus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have pacesetter header, and 2 1/2" exauste to a flowmaster muffler then 2 1/2 out. It sounds great. I just took off of the air pipes to the air filter housing where I have a k&n filter. It's working great. And I just passed emissions.


----------

